# Getting Concerned



## Kookie (Jun 13, 2021)

I have a female newborn hatchling who’s roughly 6 months old. I have been monitoring her terrarium (stays between 85-90° F and I spray it to keep up the humidity), I’ve been doing warm bathes daily. I’ve been offering grass, collards, romaine, & mustard greens, blueberries, blackberries, & mushrooms to her. I got her 4 days ago and she has not eaten at all. What else can I do to encourage her to eat?


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jun 13, 2021)

Kookie said:


> I have a female newborn hatchling who’s roughly 6 months old. I have been monitoring her terrarium (stays between 85-90° F and I spray it to keep up the humidity), I’ve been doing warm bathes daily. I’ve been offering grass, collards, romaine, & mustard greens, blueberries, blackberries, & mushrooms to her. I got her 4 days ago and she has not eaten at all. What else can I do to encourage her to eat?


This looks like a baby gopher tortoise and if it is it's illegal to keep it. Where did you get this tortoise?


----------



## Tom (Jun 13, 2021)

Kookie said:


> I have a female newborn hatchling who’s roughly 6 months old. I have been monitoring her terrarium (stays between 85-90° F and I spray it to keep up the humidity), I’ve been doing warm bathes daily. I’ve been offering grass, collards, romaine, & mustard greens, blueberries, blackberries, & mushrooms to her. I got her 4 days ago and she has not eaten at all. What else can I do to encourage her to eat?


Does the tortoise have a basking lamp? How about a UV tube? Lots of hiding areas and plants for security? Can we see a picture of the enclosure?


----------



## Kookie (Jun 13, 2021)

She was found this past Thursday taking shelter at the base of a tree in an open field, so we took her in to give her a better chance at life. That being said, I’m working with things that I had on hand for her enclosure until I can purchase better equipment. My pet snake of many years passed away two months ago, so she is currently in my snake’s old terrarium. I currently do not have a UV lamp, so I do need to purchase one of those. I’ve been thinking about what live plants I could put in her terrarium that she may eat from as well as take shelter under, but I haven’t decided on any yet. I’m open to any suggestions. I’m also trying to figure out exactly what types of weeds that she may like, so that I can offer her those as well. She currently only has a small log hide, as she would not be able to get in and out of my snake’s old hide. So I will be shopping for more hides as well. I’ve also added our natural soil here to make up her substrate, which is fairly deep so that she can safely dig around and burrow in. Since I have a screen top, I’ve covered it with a thick blanket to hold in as much heat as possible. Again, I’m working with supplies that I had on hand and making the best setup that I can with what I have.

Side note: I see you’re a dog trainer. I am as well.


----------



## ZenHerper (Jun 13, 2021)

It is illegal to take the species from the wild in Georgia. The best thing is to return her to the exact spot where you found her.

Tortoises hatch out 100% able to care for themselves. She will eat the proper foods once she is taken back home.

And you won't be breaking the law.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jun 13, 2021)

That's a wild Gopher Tortoise then and it's super illegal to keep. You should release it close to where it was found.


----------



## wellington (Jun 13, 2021)

Totally agree with ZenHerper. They should never be taken from the wild unless they are not native. 
Please put it back where you found it.


----------



## Kookie (Jun 13, 2021)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> This looks like a baby gopher tortoise and if it is it's illegal to keep it. Where did you get this tortoise?





ZenHerper said:


> It is illegal to take the species from the wild in Georgia. The best thing is to return her to the exact spot where you found her.
> 
> Tortoises hatch out 100% able to care for themselves. She will eat the proper foods once she is taken back home.
> 
> And you won't be breaking the





Toddrickfl1 said:


> That's a wild Gopher Tortoise then and it's super illegal to keep. You should release it close to where it was





wellington said:


> Totally agree with ZenHerper. They should never be taken from the wild unless they are not native.
> Please put it back where you found it


Thank you all for the help in identifying this baby. We will release her today! Much appreciation for the help!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 13, 2021)

I agree with all that's been said before me. Put the tortoise back exactly where you found it. They hatch out of the egg knowing what to eat. And he's much better off back where he belongs.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jun 13, 2021)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> That's a wild Gopher Tortoise then and it's super illegal to keep. You should release it close to where it was found.


Also it does not eat fruit...


----------



## Kookie (Jun 13, 2021)

Yvonne G said:


> I agree with all that's been said before me. Put the tortoise back exactly where you found it. They hatch out of the egg knowing what to eat. And he's much better off back where he belongs.


We will be releasing her today!


----------



## Kookie (Jun 13, 2021)

Thank you all again for your help!! I will go on and delete this post to not raise more unnecessary concern for group members. We will release her back to her shade tree in the field today and wish her well in her journey.


----------



## Kookie (Jun 13, 2021)

Ok, I can’t figure out how to delete the original post, so I will just share pictures of her release.


----------



## ZenHerper (Jun 13, 2021)

There are lots of tortoise species that can be kept as pets in Georgia...the Redfoot being one of them.

You can read more about their care here:





Redfoot and yellowfoot tortoises







www.tortoiseforum.org





This is a good-quality breeder:








Quality captive born turtles and tortoises.


Quality turtles and tortoises.




southernreptiles.net


----------



## wellington (Jun 13, 2021)

Kookie said:


> Ok, I can’t figure out how to delete the original post, so I will just share pictures of her release.


A mod would need to delete it for you. However, if you don't mind, it would be great to see pics of the release and of her in her natural surroundings. 
This thread would also be great for others finding themselves in your same situation. So would love to have it not deleted.


----------



## Kookie (Jun 13, 2021)

ZenHerper said:


> There are lots of tortoise species that can be kept as pets in Georgia...the Redfoot being one of them.
> 
> You can read more about their care here:
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for this information! We are definitely interested in tortoises now that we have been actively learning about them this past weekend. It has definitely been a fun experience for my kids. Hopefully one day we will be able to have one legally to love and care for.


----------



## TeamZissou (Jun 13, 2021)

ZenHerper said:


> There are lots of tortoise species that can be kept as pets in Georgia...the Redfoot being one of them.
> 
> You can read more about their care here:
> 
> ...



Agreed, there are a lot of great tortoise species out there to choose from that you can legally have. Gopher tortoises numbers in the wild are not great, so it's better to leave them there. Georgia is also a great state to be in for tortoise keeping. This forum is your place for info.


----------



## Kookie (Jun 13, 2021)

wellington said:


> A mod would need to delete it for you. However, if you don't mind, it would be great to see pics of the release and of her in her natural surroundings.
> This thread would also be great for others finding themselves in your same situation. So would love to have it not deleted.


I’ll definitely share pictures with everyone. Like you said, maybe my experience will help others in a similar situation.


----------



## Kookie (Jun 13, 2021)

TeamZissou said:


> Agreed, there are a lot of great tortoise species out there to choose from that you can legally have. Gopher tortoises numbers in the wild are not great, so it's better to leave them there. Georgia is also a great state to be in for tortoise keeping. This forum is your place for info.


I am VERY thankful that I stumbled across this forum while googling for care information. I’ll definitely be reading up on other species of tortoise for sure!!


----------



## Kookie (Jun 13, 2021)

We returned the hatchling to her former shade tree and she was so excited! She took off exploring and SHE ATE!!!  We stayed with her for a good hour and then a storm began to roll in, so we returned home. I noticed that she keyed in on the weather change because she headed closer to the tree trunk to take shelter. It was so cool to see her natural instincts guide her. I wish her a happy life!!….Now to do more research and find a tortoise that I can actually keep! We already miss her!!


----------



## Krista S (Jun 13, 2021)

Kookie said:


> We returned the hatchling to her former shade tree and she was so excited! She took off exploring and SHE ATE!!!  We stayed with her for a good hour and then a storm began to roll in, so we returned home. I noticed that she keyed in on the weather change because she headed closer to the tree trunk to take shelter. It was so cool to see her natural instincts guide her. I wish her a happy life!!….Now to do more research and find a tortoise that I can actually keep! We already miss her!!


Kudos to you and your family. Tortoises really are so special and have a way of making people fall in love with them so quickly. I know it had to have been really hard to put her back where you found her, but you truly did the best thing you could have, for her and her species. Please don’t become a stranger. There’s so much great information on this forum and a lot of great people too. Sticking around and letting us help will make your journey to owning a tortoise much easier and less stressful.


----------



## ZenHerper (Jun 13, 2021)

It is thrilling!

Let us know how to help in future =))


----------



## wellington (Jun 13, 2021)

Way too cool. So glad you shared with us 
I see you got bit by the tortoise bug. It is a strong hold.
Keep learning from this forum only. Most info out there is wrong and outdated.
We are always willing to help


----------



## Kookie (Jun 14, 2021)

Krista S said:


> Kudos to you and your family. Tortoises really are so special and have a way of making people fall in love with them so quickly. I know it had to have been really hard to put her back where you found her, but you truly did the best thing you could have, for her and her species. Please don’t become a stranger. There’s so much great information on this forum and a lot of great people too. Sticking around and letting us help will make your journey to owning a tortoise much easier and less stressful.


Thank you so much for your encouraging words! It definitely tugged at mine and my daughter’s heart strings to release her, but we ultimately want what is best for her! I will definitely stick around to learn as much as we can so we can give a tortoise a loving home!!


----------



## Kookie (Jun 14, 2021)

wellington said:


> Way too cool. So glad you shared with us
> I see you got bit by the tortoise bug. It is a strong hold.
> Keep learning from this forum only. Most info out there is wrong and outdated.
> We are always willing to help


I am grateful to have found this forum and all of you lovely people! The tortoise bug is no joke! Lol. It has been a fun experience for sure!


----------



## Kookie (Jun 14, 2021)

ZenHerper said:


> It is thrilling!
> 
> Let us know how to help in future =))


I’m definitely going to be doing a lot of reading through the forums to learn exactly what type of set up I need to best house one.


----------



## TaylorTortoise (Jun 14, 2021)

Kookie said:


> We returned the hatchling to her former shade tree and she was so excited! She took off exploring and SHE ATE!!!  We stayed with her for a good hour and then a storm began to roll in, so we returned home. I noticed that she keyed in on the weather change because she headed closer to the tree trunk to take shelter. It was so cool to see her natural instincts guide her. I wish her a happy life!!….Now to do more research and find a tortoise that I can actually keep! We already miss her!!


LOOK at how happy that hatchling is being released back where it was. he/she is eating again!!


----------



## Kookie (Jun 14, 2021)

Taylorlynn48 said:


> LOOK at how happy that hatchling is being released back where it was. he/she is eating again!!


The hatchling was a female. She was SOOO happy!! Watching her perk up was the coolest thing!! I noticed how picky of an eater she was too! Now I need to figure out what to cook to use all the leafy greens I bought for her LOL!


----------



## wellington (Jun 14, 2021)

Kookie said:


> The hatchling was a female. She was SOOO happy!! Watching her perk up was the coolest thing!! I noticed how picky of an eater she was too! Now I need to figure out what to cook to use all the leafy greens I bought for her LOL!


Just an fyi. Tortoises can't be sexed until around 5 years of age, give or take. A male may flash sooner. They all look female when young. 
So when looking to buy one, don't get fooled by the breeders/sellers that will say it's this or that sex. 
They can be sex temp incubated but it's not that reliable. 
If it's not surgically sexed which usually they won't be, then it's a wait and see.


----------



## harrythetortoise (Jun 14, 2021)

Kookie said:


> The hatchling was a female. She was SOOO happy!! Watching her perk up was the coolest thing!! I noticed how picky of an eater she was too! Now I need to figure out what to cook to use all the leafy greens I bought for her LOL!


I recommend making a green smoothie! That’s what I had to do when I had too much leftover dandelions last winter (store bought).


----------



## Cobbles (Jun 16, 2021)

Aww she was very cute and has been on a holiday. Good luck with finding your new torty baby


----------



## jwr0201 (Jun 22, 2021)

Well done, Kookie! 
When you are ready, maybe you should look for an adoptable or regime tortoise.


----------

